# Help stop killing of quaker parrots in UK



## quaker cloggie

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/4/sto...parakeet-cull/

These parrots are gentle and harmless, very intelligent and considerate 
(yes, considerate) unique creatures, even among parrots, and the species is listed in CITES (internationally protected). Myiopsitta monachus, called 
monk parakeet, mouse parakeet or quaker parakeet (grey-chested, 
grey-breasted etc), is on Appendix II off the top of my head. I feel blessed 
to have been allowed to enjoy the presence of these amazingly intelligent 
and delightful critters.

This is the world's only nest-building parrot species. These parrots build 
(potentially large) communal nests with separate areas for separate 
activities, such as sleeping, and they even offer shelter to predators, 
occasionally. (Yes, they make a deal!) These birds and their condominiums 
CAN be relocated and HAVE been relocated many times before, by energy 
companies, for instance. It's great PR, too.

Occasionally, there is some hype about the supposed danger these so-called feral (= in the wild, undomesticated) colonies pose, but scientific research has not been able to support that.

Please sign and forward. Thanks.


----------



## RORCOV

Signed... and bump to the top.


----------



## Shell195

Ive signed it too:2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man

Signed : victory:


----------



## selina20

signed : victory:


----------



## catch and release

I have to ask, what do these parrots do or not do to make them considerate?.

catch and release


----------



## guineapig

signed only 540 signatures needed to reach 3,000


----------



## Arcadiajohn

Where a bouts are they established ? We have plenty of ringnecks and a few alexandrines but no monks?

We also used to have a few patagonians around gatwick but no sightings for a few years.

John


----------



## SilverSky

catch and release said:


> I have to ask, what do these parrots do or not do to make them considerate?.
> 
> catch and release


probably not trashing the place or killing native species like a lot of invasive species do


----------



## lovespids

signed


----------



## Gaboon

This seems to be a case of welfare over conservation. Resource use increases with the presence of alien species its nothing 'personal' against that species. Its a situation where you sit back and do nothing hoping for the best or, take action to protect native species. As resource use increases competition will increase. Its worth adding that an alien species being free of the normal ecological constraints found within its native range very often as a result, becomes highly populous in the new ecosystem it finds itself misplaced in. Its easy to see how this could cause problems for human practicalities as well as our native species.


----------



## Mat314

Hi,
I recently bought my eldest son a Monk Parrot, he is like a little ray of sunshine and gives the whole family great pleasure. I am now thinking of getting one for myself and my wife.
Signed


----------



## bladeblaster

I say shoot 'em, wish they had done the same with grey squirrels. Just because its a pretty bird doesn;t mean they belong here.


----------



## djmcjerico

Alexandrian parakeets & Monks probably outnumber other species here in Greenwich & probably the rest of the city, I've seen flocks as far as Richmond.

They bully the other birds from the feeder & apple tree in the garden & make continuous ear piercing screeches that would put a Seagull to shame, there's no way I'd like them saved.


----------



## PeterUK

Shoot, trap or poison the things. They rip the local trees to pieces, drive the native birds away from nesting places, bully them at feeding areas and bird tables and are so blooming noisy. There are several colonies in my local area and the noise has to heard to understand why local people want the things gone.


----------



## Mynki

Gaboon said:


> This seems to be a case of welfare over conservation. Resource use increases with the presence of alien species its nothing 'personal' against that species. Its a situation where you sit back and do nothing hoping for the best or, take action to protect native species. As resource use increases competition will increase. Its worth adding that an alien species being free of the normal ecological constraints found within its native range very often as a result, becomes highly populous in the new ecosystem it finds itself misplaced in. Its easy to see how this could cause problems for human practicalities as well as our native species.


IO agree with this and the other intelligent and more informed posts.

Invasive species need to be controlled / culled. 

I know it's not pleasant. I understand how many will see it as wrong, but people need to consider the big picture. If native species are put at risk by an invasive species then why are the people supporting this not thinking about the harm that will come to our native species? 

BB's comment on the red / grey squirrel problem should have taught the the consequences of letting invasive species survive here. 

If you're signing the petition you know nothing of conservation (I do appreciate the irony some will see in that), animal management or even basic ecology. People need to think with their heads, not their hearts.


----------



## Ferret Guy

If you think that this species should be culled, why not pigeons, badgers, rabbits grey squirrel etc. They all cause damage to our ecosytem. pigeons crap all over the place, nicknamed rats with wings. Badgers transmit diseases to cattle. Rabbits decimate crops, grey squirrels should never even have got here in the first place, but even so, they did and there is jack squat we can do about it. IMO we should just leave nature alone to work itself out. Every time humans get involved they just make things worse. Who on here can honestly say that a cull has ever done anything good? Culls are simply not the answer. Badgers for example, a native species, get culled for transmitting diseases to cattle, instead of trying to treat the problem we just try to eradicate it which is simply not the answer. If anything is to be done it is to try and stop breeding not kill the birds. And for the people moaning about noise, unless your night shift, when the birds are calling it means its morning therefore you shouldn't still be in bed.:whistling2:


----------



## 123dragon

Ferret Guy said:


> If you think that this species should be culled, why not pigeons, badgers, rabbits grey squirrel etc. They all cause damage to our ecosytem. pigeons crap all over the place, nicknamed rats with wings. Badgers transmit diseases to cattle. Rabbits decimate crops, grey squirrels should never even have got here in the first place, but even so, they did and there is jack squat we can do about it. IMO we should just leave nature alone to work itself out. Every time humans get involved they just make things worse. Who on here can honestly say that a cull has ever done anything good? Culls are simply not the answer. Badgers for example, a native species, get culled for transmitting diseases to cattle, instead of trying to treat the problem we just try to eradicate it which is simply not the answer. If anything is to be done it is to try and stop breeding not kill the birds. And for the people moaning about noise, unless your night shift, when the birds are calling it means its morning therefore you shouldn't still be in bed.:whistling2:


the only animal that damages are eco system is grey squirrels, 
the others only cause us problems, 
the parrots force out native birds away from food we put out for the native birds, 
take nesting areas and im sure just put some birds of from breeding at all


----------



## Mynki

Ferret Guy said:


> If you think that this species should be culled, why not pigeons, badgers, rabbits grey squirrel etc. They all cause damage to our ecosytem. pigeons crap all over the place, nicknamed rats with wings. Badgers transmit diseases to cattle. Rabbits decimate crops, grey squirrels should never even have got here in the first place, but even so, they did and there is jack squat we can do about it. IMO we should just leave nature alone to work itself out. Every time humans get involved they just make things worse. Who on here can honestly say that a cull has ever done anything good? Culls are simply not the answer. Badgers for example, a native species, get culled for transmitting diseases to cattle, instead of trying to treat the problem we just try to eradicate it which is simply not the answer. If anything is to be done it is to try and stop breeding not kill the birds. And for the people moaning about noise, unless your night shift, when the birds are calling it means its morning therefore you shouldn't still be in bed.:whistling2:


You're quite clearly clueless when it comes to animal management I'm afraid. All of the species you mention are culled on a daily basis, except badgers. There is much debate currently about how to deal with badgers and plans for and against large scale badger culling.


----------



## Gaboon

Ferret Guy said:


> If you think that this species should be culled, why not pigeons, badgers, rabbits grey squirrel etc. They all cause damage to our ecosytem. pigeons crap all over the place, nicknamed rats with wings. Badgers transmit diseases to cattle. Rabbits decimate crops, grey squirrels should never even have got here in the first place, but even so, they did and there is jack squat we can do about it. IMO we should just leave nature alone to work itself out. Every time humans get involved they just make things worse. Who on here can honestly say that a cull has ever done anything good? Culls are simply not the answer. Badgers for example, a native species, get culled for transmitting diseases to cattle, instead of trying to treat the problem we just try to eradicate it which is simply not the answer. If anything is to be done it is to try and stop breeding not kill the birds. And for the people moaning about noise, unless your night shift, when the birds are calling it means its morning therefore you shouldn't still be in bed.:whistling2:


Conservation biology aims to maintain biodiversity, it like so many other services is subject to limitations in specialist knowledge, financial resources, political policy and public opinion, all changing over time. The animals you mention are not having a vary detrimental affect on biodiversity, therefore they are not high priority from a conservation biology perspective. Yes two of your examples are non native species, and so have been subjected to the same questions facing the fate of the quaker parrot. The rabbit is now regarded as a naturalised species, meaning its settled into the ecology it now finds itself apart of. Same goes for the grey squirrel to a lesser extent. Ask yourself how the process of naturalisation occurs, at what cost? Red squirrel, deer - remember those? These are just the obvious costs to native ecology. Also, so you know, these species are culled as they have become pest species owing to their tendency to do especially populous, a trait shared with quaker parrots. 

Badgers are not culled because there is not enough evidence to suggest a cull would help the bovine TB spread, in fact while we're on it evidence suggests the exact opposite! Despite this the government ignored all the evidence and tried to get a cull in place, it was rejected on a technicality NOT evidence as hopefully would have been the case. Doubt it though as the farming community all want a cull, and may trade one for their vote. Farms need to take hygiene more seriously and stop _blaming badgers_! Feral pigeons are not much of a conservation concern but they are culled on the assumption they spread disease, again public opinion probably swaying policy. Quaker parrots are more then a concern for the future of morning snoozing, there is a legitimate reason for culling them! Please don't let public opinion screw this one up!!


----------



## VespulaVulgaris

I can see why they have to be killed. They need to be exterminated in order to protect our native birds. They sohuldn't be here so they need to be taken care of!


----------



## Matt Harris

quaker cloggie said:


> http://www.thepetitionsite.com/4/sto...parakeet-cull/
> 
> These parrots are gentle and harmless, very intelligent and considerate
> (yes, considerate) unique creatures, even among parrots, and the species is listed in CITES (internationally protected). Myiopsitta monachus, called
> monk parakeet, mouse parakeet or quaker parakeet (grey-chested,
> grey-breasted etc), is on Appendix II off the top of my head. I feel blessed
> to have been allowed to enjoy the presence of these amazingly intelligent
> and delightful critters.
> 
> This is the world's only nest-building parrot species. These parrots build
> (potentially large) communal nests with separate areas for separate
> activities, such as sleeping, and they even offer shelter to predators,
> occasionally. (Yes, they make a deal!) These birds and their condominiums
> CAN be relocated and HAVE been relocated many times before, by energy
> companies, for instance. It's great PR, too.
> 
> Occasionally, there is some hype about the supposed danger these so-called feral (= in the wild, undomesticated) colonies pose, but scientific research has not been able to support that.
> 
> Please sign and forward. Thanks.


 
I agree that non-native species do not belong in the wild in this county, and support any attempts to control them, including culling, provided it's done humanely.


----------



## Gaboon

Another important note to remember is culling does not equate to eradication. I bet quaker parrots will be a part of our naturalised fuana in time, the objective (sorry for repeating myself but its important) is to minimise their damage to the existing biodiversity. A welfare perspective is a valid one however, and any culling must consider welfare implications. Some organisations are more welfare than conservation orientated, sometimes this is at the cost of conservation. What we don't want is another public outcry being used for political leverage. When politics gets involved science often goes out the window.


----------



## naja-naja

they are an invasive species, get rid of every last one of them.


----------



## 123dragon

naja-naja said:


> they are an invasive species, get rid of every last one of them.


it will never happen, they will become part of our country, just like rabbits for example


----------



## Mynki

The petition seems to have ran out of steam. It appears to have been started by a very naive individual. The target is an MP and the RSPB. The RSPB have supported various culls in the past and will not want to see a destructive, invasive species here in the UK.


----------



## aalina

I am also in in favor to kill birds. If you are having problem with them there are many solutions to keep them away. Killing them is not an option.


----------



## eXtremeTurtles

signed


----------



## Mynki

aalina said:


> I am also in in favor to kill birds. If you are having problem with them there are many solutions to keep them away. Killing them is not an option.


Theres a little bit of contradiction in your post there...

What are the other workable solutions? What qualifies you to make that statement? What are you doing to propose these alternative solutions so that a cull does not take place?

Or are you simply jumping on a bandwagon like everyone else who does not understand basic ecology and biodiversity?

Just askin... like!


----------



## Matt Harris

123dragon said:


> it will never happen, they will become part of our country, just like rabbits for example


You may be right, although I hope not. We've had mixed success getting rid of non-natives in this country.

You can't really make a comparison with rabbits though; for centuries rabbits were encouraged and protected in managed warrens for food, fur etc, whereas i can't really see a use for these birds (other than to look nice).


----------



## mikeyb

bust out the 12bore and get smashing imo no invasive species should eb allowed to push our natives out. if it was a venomous snake there would be public outrage its just because they look nice people give them the awwwwwwwwwwwwww pweety birdie factor. no different to pythons etc in florida and im totally with them for culling them also


----------



## Cockys Royals

Signed


----------



## achillobator

signed, i have a quaker myself and he is fantastic.


----------



## 123dragon

Matt Harris said:


> You may be right, although I hope not. We've had mixed success getting rid of non-natives in this country.
> 
> You can't really make a comparison with rabbits though; for centuries rabbits were encouraged and protected in managed warrens for food, fur etc, whereas i can't really see a use for these birds (other than to look nice).


i know what you mean but people like them, they look nice and it wont look like they are doing anything wrong so nobody will want them killed


----------



## Malagasy

Sighned
poor parakeets! :flrt:


----------

